# Advice for beginner



## Irina_Ser (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello!
Not long ago I realised that I really want to develop my photography skills. As a teenager I used to take photos of beautiful landscapes, my friends and family, macro, etc. But then I was really busy at university, now it`s work... But I still want to create something beautiful.

So, here I am... Can you give me some tips, what I should begin with? Must read books, tutorials (I have a good knowlrdge of photoshop, but there are many things to learn about retouch), maybe some forums and communities to follow.

And, the most importan, the camera. Which device is best for beginners? (I`m ready to apend about 500$, is it possible to find something appropriate?) 

Thanks a lot in advance! I will appreciate any help you can give. I`m also interested in your own experience, how did you start?


----------



## lance70 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi there, well my opinion is to check out some used equipment at your local camera store or Ebay. You will need to decide what brand and for $500 you could pick up a body and maybe a 35mm lens to start with.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 29, 2016)

A Nikon D3400 or D3300 with kit lens is a great start. As far as reading, the first thing to read is your camera manual. 

You can buy used John Hedgecoe books on Amazon really cheap. They are well written, easy to understand, lots of descriptive pictures, and many have projects in them. Even the ones that don't have projects, you can easily create your own. Don't be afraid to order the really old ones, they still are very relevant. @Derrel turned me on to these and I have found them invaluable. Come next week, I will have ten or 12 of them.  

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...search-alias=aps&field-keywords=john+hedgecoe

Additionally, browse through the beginners forum thread on this site, lots of fantastic info in there as well. I printed off, and book marked many of them when I started out just over a year ago.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2016)

+1 for buying used/refurb.  Photography can be a very expensive hobby and you can save 20-25% by buying used/refurbished products.  I can't say about ebay because I have not used it to purchase any camera equipment but I do recommend the major online sellers like B&H, Cameta, Adorama... Also note that Nikon sells refurbished camera bodies and lenses direct from their website.

I really like the Bryan Peterson book Understanding Exposure.  A great introduction to the exposure triangle and it comes with access to some online video tutorials.  I've given this book as a gift to several beginner photographers and they have all loved it and found it very useful.  

There are a lot of tutorials available on youtube (both good and bad, you need to be choosy).  I have found lynda.com to be helpful and they have a free trial.  Kelbyone.com also has a free trial and has been highly recommended but I have not had the chance to try it myself.  

Welcome to our community.  I think you'll find lots of free advice here, lol.


----------



## Designer (Dec 29, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> Hello!
> Not long ago I realised that I really want to develop my photography skills. As a teenager I used to take photos of beautiful landscapes, my friends and family, macro, etc. But then I was really busy at university, now it`s work... But I still want to create something beautiful.
> 
> So, here I am... Can you give me some tips, what I should begin with? Must read books, tutorials (I have a good knowlrdge of photoshop, but there are many things to learn about retouch), maybe some forums and communities to follow.
> ...


You can get a new Nikon DSLR kit that falls within your budget, and then just start getting used to your camera.  Taking artful photographs is not easy, but start by visiting interesting places.  When I started, I would visit botanical gardens, for instance.  Just stroll around, looking for good compositions wherever you go.  Concentrate on scenery or still life, as people are difficult in any situation unless they are willing to pose for you.  

Once in a while post a photo on here to get some C&C.  When you read some beginner threads, you will learn what information to include which will aid in reviewers helping you to accomplish your goals.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 29, 2016)

lance70 said:


> Hi there, well my opinion is to check out some used equipment at your local camera store or Ebay. You will need to decide what brand and for $500 you could pick up a body and maybe a 35mm lens to start with.


Thank you, I`ll check it out!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> A Nikon D3400 or D3300 with kit lens is a great start. As far as reading, the first thing to read is your camera manual.
> 
> You can buy used John Hedgecoe books on Amazon really cheap. They are well written, easy to understand, lots of descriptive pictures, and many have projects in them. Even the ones that don't have projects, you can easily create your own. Don't be afraid to order the really old ones, they still are very relevant. @Derrel turned me on to these and I have found them invaluable. Come next week, I will have ten or 12 of them.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, I was thinking about Nikon anyway, I believe it`s a great choice! 
Also thank you for books!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> +1 for buying used/refurb.  Photography can be a very expensive hobby and you can save 20-25% by buying used/refurbished products.  I can't say about ebay because I have not used it to purchase any camera equipment but I do recommend the major online sellers like B&H, Cameta, Adorama... Also note that Nikon sells refurbished camera bodies and lenses direct from their website.
> 
> I really like the Bryan Peterson book Understanding Exposure.  A great introduction to the exposure triangle and it comes with access to some online video tutorials.  I've given this book as a gift to several beginner photographers and they have all loved it and found it very useful.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about used camera, but I`m afraid to miss some defects it can hide...
Thank you very much for resources!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 29, 2016)

Designer said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thanks for a great advice of finding an inspiration! I'll definitely try it in the nearest future!


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 29, 2016)

You don't mention your location or country but in my area of Florida the local public libraries have extensive collections of both how-to photography books and books with collections of photos. All free of course.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> Hello!
> Not long ago I realised that I really want to develop my photography skills. As a teenager I used to take photos of beautiful landscapes, my friends and family, macro, etc. But then I was really busy at university, now it`s work... But I still want to create something beautiful.
> 
> So, here I am... Can you give me some tips, what I should begin with? Must read books, tutorials (I have a good knowlrdge of photoshop, but there are many things to learn about retouch), maybe some forums and communities to follow.
> ...



Greetings!

Ok, so for reading material.. wow.. there's a ton.  My recommendations usually start with some online discussions of composition, since that's the area where most beginners (myself included) trip themselves up the most.

I've always been a fan of this one in particular :

5 Easy Composition Guidelines from Nikon

I think it gives you a great starting place without being overly long or technical.

As for camera bodies, my recommendation would probably be an entry level Nikon with a kit lens.  D3300 would make a great starter and should keep you under budget.  Just avoid those places that want to sell you a big bundle of stuff like tripods, bags, etc.. most of it is very cheaply made junk that you'll find very quickly you either don't need, won't use or breaks quickly.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2016)

The beauty of photography books is that they can show you photographic techniques, and styles of pictures, within a framework,as a part of a larger whole. Making good pictures with a camera and lens has not changed for decades and decades. Some of the core principles go back well over a century. The types of lighting such as side lighting backlighting front-lighting bounce lighting these are all old old types of lighting. Photos at the beach, in Europe, pictures of pretty girls or handsome men, birthday party photos for little kids, portraits of loved ones, or portraits of business people, all these types of photos can be distilled into basic how to do lessons. This is why I am such a huge believer in the John Hedgecoe how-to photography books.

Yes Denny is giving you good advice. Go to your library and look in the Photography book section. Even old books from the 1980s and 1990s from companies like Kodak or silver Pixel Press even outdated books will have valuable information on how to. A lot of people get caught up in the difference between digital and film picture making, but there really isn't that much of a difference in the light that we use to make pictures with.

For people who want to learn about photography, books have the advantage of having a framework. Learning about photography from YouTube is a hit-or-miss affair. Yes there are hundreds of thousands of videos on YouTube, but presented with no structure,no organization, or only a loose one. Many of the videos assume a base of knowledge that only an intermediate or Advanced photographer will have, and are therefore of limited use to the beginning shooter. Definitely go to the library and check out some of the photography books they have.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> You don't mention your location or country but in my area of Florida the local public libraries have extensive collections of both how-to photography books and books with collections of photos. All free of course.



I'm afraid it's not an option for me, I`m living in a little town not far from Moscow, our libraries don't have a lot of book. But anyway, I`ll try to visit one, who knows.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thank you very much for the article, I found it very useful.
And thanks a lot for an advice, I was afraid about all these shop assistances who could sell me things I didn`t need. That is why I decided to ask professionals in the first place.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

Derrel said:


> The beauty of photography books is that they can show you photographic techniques, and styles of pictures, within a framework,as a part of a larger whole. Making good pictures with a camera and lens has not changed for decades and decades. Some of the core principles go back well over a century. The types of lighting such as side lighting backlighting front-lighting bounce lighting these are all old old types of lighting. Photos at the beach, in Europe, pictures of pretty girls or handsome men, birthday party photos for little kids, portraits of loved ones, or portraits of business people, all these types of photos can be distilled into basic how to do lessons. This is why I am such a huge believer in the John Hedgecoe how-to photography books.
> 
> Yes Denny is giving you good advice. Go to your library and look in the Photography book section. Even old books from the 1980s and 1990s from companies like Kodak or silver Pixel Press even outdated books will have valuable information on how to. A lot of people get caught up in the difference between digital and film picture making, but there really isn't that much of a difference in the light that we use to make pictures with.
> 
> For people who want to learn about photography, books have the advantage of having a framework. Learning about photography from YouTube is a hit-or-miss affair. Yes there are hundreds of thousands of videos on YouTube, but presented with no structure,no organization, or only a loose one. Many of the videos assume a base of knowledge that only an intermediate or Advanced photographer will have, and are therefore of limited use to the beginning shooter. Definitely go to the library and check out some of the photography books they have.



Thank you! I`ll try to do some researches in my libraries, but I`m afraid all I can find there are books from Russian authors, which can be out of date a little. Anyway, it will be better to learn photography from different points of view. Thanks again!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> Thank you very much for the article, I found it very useful.
> And thanks a lot for an advice, I was afraid about all these shop assistances who could sell me things I didn`t need. That is why I decided to ask professionals in the first place.



No problem Irina.  Happy to help.  My suggestion is to just start out with the basic camera and lens and then decide what all you'd like for accessories after you shoot for a while.

Best part about digital is you can practice like crazy.  Take some shots, review them, ask others to review them, improve, take more shots, repeat.


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> Thank you! I`ll try to do some researches in my libraries, but I`m afraid all I can find there are books from Russian authors, which can be out of date a little. Anyway, it will be better to learn photography from different points of view. Thanks again!


Another idea;

Study art books.  Good art has very good examples of composition and interpretation of life which can be adapted to photography.  If you see something interesting, try to make a photograph that is evocative of the example.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome to the form Irina. For a newcomer to photography it will be hard to distinguish between a good deal and a better deal when purchasing your first camera.  Just be aware that most modern digital cameras will deliver about the same quality image.  The differences between a Nikon and Canon and Pentax and Olympus and Sony and et cetera will be insignificant to the new photographer.  Buying used and/or refurbished is a great way to stretch your money. Many reputable companies sell used equipment that can be returned if the customer is not satisfied.  

Once you have your gear, the best way to learn is by doing.  Photography is a craft, as such the more you do the better you will/should become. Consequently, to become better:
1) Shoot;
2) Shoot some more; and
3) At the end of the day when you think you're finished ... shoot again.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for the article, I found it very useful.
> ...



Yes, practice is one of the most important thing. And this forum is really helpful and inspiring!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

Designer said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I`ll try to do some researches in my libraries, but I`m afraid all I can find there are books from Russian authors, which can be out of date a little. Anyway, it will be better to learn photography from different points of view. Thanks again!
> ...



Thanks! I`ve finished art school several years ago, but I hope some knowledge of composition I've learned is still with me.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Welcome to the form Irina. For a newcomer to photography it will be hard to distinguish between a good deal and a better deal when purchasing your first camera.  Just be aware that most modern digital cameras will deliver about the same quality image.  The differences between a Nikon and Canon and Pentax and Olympus and Sony and et cetera will be insignificant to the new photographer.  Buying used and/or refurbished is a great way to stretch your money. Many reputable companies sell used equipment that can be returned if the customer is not satisfied.
> 
> Once you have your gear, the best way to learn is by doing.  Photography is a craft, as such the more you do the better you will/should become. Consequently, to become better:
> 1) Shoot;
> ...



Thank you for a great recipe! I wasn't aware that used equipment could be returned... I`ll try to find some of these companies, it`s a really good option for me!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd start with:
B&H, Adorama, KEH Camera are all large companies with good reputations and have a satisfaction guaranteed return policy.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I'd start with:
> B&H, Adorama, KEH Camera are all large companies with good reputations and have a satisfaction guaranteed return policy.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd start with:
> ...


Being as you are not in the U.S., the shipping charges might be prohibitive.  Are there some local places that sell gently used gear?


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

Designer said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



Unfortunately, there aren't any official shops in my town. I`ll ask my friends if there are any stores in Moscow, but I did some Google research and I found only private advertisements (sites like eBay).

Another option, I can ask my friend who lives in the U.S. to buy me a camera and then just to send it to me. So I just need to choose the model and, thanks to all the clues above, it won`t be a problem!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok, so now all you have to do is buy a camera and get really good really fast so you can show us pictures of Moscow.. because wow, that would be very cool.

But no pressure.. lol


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so now all you have to do is buy a camera and get really good really fast so you can show us pictures of Moscow.. because wow, that would be very cool.
> 
> But no pressure.. lol



I cannot wait to do it!  Thanks for support!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

Irina_Ser said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so now all you have to do is buy a camera and get really good really fast so you can show us pictures of Moscow.. because wow, that would be very cool.
> ...



Well I'm sure for you it's probably like, eh.. it's Moscow.. but for me and I'm sure a lot of others it's like.. Holy cow.. Moscow!  

  Happy shooting


----------



## Irina_Ser (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Yep, and I also believe that there are lot of nice places out there, all I need is to take a really good look... And camera, of course


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 5, 2017)

I think you need to fly to the US and pick out a camera in person.


----------



## TonyBritton (Jan 8, 2017)

Lot's of wonderful advice here for you to consider, to be sure. Regarding the last sentence in your post, I'll share my experience and how I started.  My continued interest in photography has been shaped and motivated by the very subjectivity of this art. When I first started, I depended greatly upon the camera deciding the exposure. It was at that point, more a question of capturing the "accuracy" of the scene I was presented with. Certainly nothing wrong with that! Then I decided to take more creative control in terms of how I wanted to present the image. Now I determine exposure purely based upon how I want to convey a particular mood or emotional quality in the final image.

It's true what you've read here and countless places elsewhere that learning how to visualize the final image, be it black or white, or from a composition and lighting standpoint, is paramount in the continued growth as a photographer and ultimately the "interpreter" of the scene.  This is what I strive for daily and is what motivates me.

Wishing you the best in your pursuit of photography bliss!

Tony

tonybritton


----------



## rambler (Jan 10, 2017)

Books by John Shaw


----------



## lescraven (Jan 14, 2017)

Since you're near Moscow, you could try PhotoFrame (PhotoSale - Фототехника для профессионалов, новая и комиссионная б.у.) or Zoom-Prokat (Аренда и прокат профессиональной фото и видео техники в Москве. Взять напрокат фотоаппаратуру, фотооборудование, фотокамеру, видеокамеру. Фототехника: фотоаппараты, объективы, свет) or if you want to shop online, as someone else said, you could do eBay with the following filter (Items in Cameras from Russia store on eBay!).

In terms of resources to read - I guess it would depend on the type of photography you're looking to do (nature, industrial, night, etc) but for a good general online source that is free and covers the various aspects of photography, I'd check out PhotographyTalk (http://www.photographytalk.com) which has a range of articles, including ones for beginners as well as a place for people to share their photos and get feedback. 

Finally, for a camera within your budget. Nikon and Canon make several cameras within your budget that are great for beginners... if you're looking for something other than those two though I'd take a look at the Pentax K-70 which includes some of the more advanced features that they reserve for their flagship models (also more features than the Nikon D5500 and the Canon EOS Rebel T6i which I find to be popular choices for beginners).


----------



## donny1963 (Jan 15, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> Hello!
> Not long ago I realised that I really want to develop my photography skills. As a teenager I used to take photos of beautiful landscapes, my friends and family, macro, etc. But then I was really busy at university, now it`s work... But I still want to create something beautiful.
> 
> So, here I am... Can you give me some tips, what I should begin with? Must read books, tutorials (I have a good knowlrdge of photoshop, but there are many things to learn about retouch), maybe some forums and communities to follow.
> ...



Hey there if you like to take pictures of landscapes then Nikon is the way to go, Nikon delivers better dynamic range then the other leading competitor, (Canon), and it also does portraits well.

How ever I must admit they are more lenses available to the Canon Brand then Nikon, but still Nikon has a great selection of lenses.
If your Serious in leaning Photography inside and out, they are some great online courses that are cheap to get.

One of the best is by Ben Long, He is a Licensed Teacher, and has been both a Photography & Video Instructor for years..
His courses is all you will need he covers from students who never picked up a camera to semi advanced.
Once you take his course you will learn everything about photography, and in his courses he gives you Challenges and assignments to complete.

I think you will find this to be a great way to advance in this area..
Donny

Ben Long — Online Courses, Classes, Training, Tutorials on Lynda


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2017)

As for what Camera to buy, there are 3 competing companies today.  Nikon, Canon, and Sony.  Nikon and Canon make great DSLR's.  They have a mirror that flips up and down when you take a picture allowing you to look directly through the taking lens just before the camera takes a exposure.  It flips up out of the way while it is taking the picture and drops back down right after.  This is the older traditional technology and both Nikon and Canon  offer an extensive selection of lenses and accessories that form a comprehensive system.  Sony on the other hand is at the forefront of Mirrorless technology.  This technology is up and coming and gets better with each generation of cameras.  Instead of using a flipping mirror, the user views the subject on a tiny video screen inside the viewfinder and on the back of the camera.  This makes the cameras smaller and quieter and may well be the way of the future of digital photography.  The down side to Sony is that they haven't developed a comprehensive selection of lenses and accessories yet.   The safe bet would be an entry level Canon or Nikon with a kit lens.  (jmho)


----------



## donny1963 (Jan 15, 2017)

greybeard said:


> As for what Camera to buy, there are 3 competing companies today.  Nikon, Canon, and Sony.  Nikon and Canon make great DSLR's.  They have a mirror that flips up and down when you take a picture allowing you to look directly through the taking lens just before the camera takes a exposure.  It flips up out of the way while it is taking the picture and drops back down right after.  This is the older traditional technology and both Nikon and Canon  offer an extensive selection of lenses and accessories that form a comprehensive system.  Sony on the other hand is at the forefront of Mirrorless technology.  This technology is up and coming and gets better with each generation of cameras.  Instead of using a flipping mirror, the user views the subject on a tiny video screen inside the viewfinder and on the back of the camera.  This makes the cameras smaller and quieter and may well be the way of the future of digital photography.  The down side to Sony is that they haven't developed a comprehensive selection of lenses and accessories yet.   The safe bet would be an entry level Canon or Nikon with a kit lens.  (jmho)




Micro 4/3 cameras have become an extremely popular topic of discussion because they are not only smaller and lighter than most DSLRs on the market, but they also have DSLR-like features that have made several photographers scratch their heads and say, “I wonder

They are like in the middle of Point and shoot camera's and DSLR Camera's
They are suppose to offer the similar features as the DSLR, but easy to use and light weight as the Point and shoot camera's.

So is this just as good or better then DSLR, well it depends on what your going to be doing, in some cases yes, in others no..
The quality of the Micro 4/3 cameras are slightly lower then DSLR, but way better then point and shoot.
Would i consider a Micro 4/3 camera for wedding shoots or serious landscape,  for me the answer is NO!

I believe that Micro 4/3 is great for walking around street photography or  to capture personal events like birthday party, high school reunion, kids at christmas, stuff like that.. But not anything professional, like a wedding or studio portrait shoot.

It's just my opinion and taste,  and because it's mirrorless,  you can't get the same accurate view in the viewfinder as you would with DSLR MIRROR.
But that doesn't mean Sony mirrorless camera's are not for some people they can be just fine..

Donny


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jan 15, 2017)

Knowing what I know now, I'd get a Canon 5d classic and a 50mm f/1.8. That will get you going for awhile. This will keep you in budget too.

Sent from my XR6M10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

TonyBritton said:


> Wishing you the best in your pursuit of photography bliss!


Thanks, Tony!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

rambler said:


> Books by John Shaw


Thank you, I`ll check it out!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

lescraven said:


> Since you're near Moscow, you could try PhotoFrame (PhotoSale - Фототехника для профессионалов, новая и комиссионная б.у.) or Zoom-Prokat (Аренда и прокат профессиональной фото и видео техники в Москве. Взять напрокат фотоаппаратуру, фотооборудование, фотокамеру, видеокамеру. Фототехника: фотоаппараты, объективы, свет) or if you want to shop online, as someone else said, you could do eBay with the following filter (Items in Cameras from Russia store on eBay!).
> 
> In terms of resources to read - I guess it would depend on the type of photography you're looking to do (nature, industrial, night, etc) but for a good general online source that is free and covers the various aspects of photography, I'd check out PhotographyTalk (Ignite Your Photography Passion) which has a range of articles, including ones for beginners as well as a place for people to share their photos and get feedback.
> 
> Finally, for a camera within your budget. Nikon and Canon make several cameras within your budget that are great for beginners... if you're looking for something other than those two though I'd take a look at the Pentax K-70 which includes some of the more advanced features that they reserve for their flagship models (also more features than the Nikon D5500 and the Canon EOS Rebel T6i which I find to be popular choices for beginners).



Thanks a lot for great resources, I believe I can find what I need there!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

donny1963 said:


> Irina_Ser said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thank you, Donny, I`m considering some courses, I`ll look these ones you`ve advised me!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

greybeard said:


> As for what Camera to buy, there are 3 competing companies today.  Nikon, Canon, and Sony.  Nikon and Canon make great DSLR's.  They have a mirror that flips up and down when you take a picture allowing you to look directly through the taking lens just before the camera takes a exposure.  It flips up out of the way while it is taking the picture and drops back down right after.  This is the older traditional technology and both Nikon and Canon  offer an extensive selection of lenses and accessories that form a comprehensive system.  Sony on the other hand is at the forefront of Mirrorless technology.  This technology is up and coming and gets better with each generation of cameras.  Instead of using a flipping mirror, the user views the subject on a tiny video screen inside the viewfinder and on the back of the camera.  This makes the cameras smaller and quieter and may well be the way of the future of digital photography.  The down side to Sony is that they haven't developed a comprehensive selection of lenses and accessories yet.   The safe bet would be an entry level Canon or Nikon with a kit lens.  (jmho)



I`m choosing between Canon and Nikon anyway, thank you!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 28, 2017)

TrolleySwag said:


> Knowing what I know now, I'd get a Canon 5d classic and a 50mm f/1.8. That will get you going for awhile. This will keep you in budget too.
> 
> Sent from my XR6M10 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donny1963 (Jan 28, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> TrolleySwag said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing what I know now, I'd get a Canon 5d classic and a 50mm f/1.8. That will get you going for awhile. This will keep you in budget too.
> ...



Yeah no problem, always remember, any photography advise or training you get from some one, always look into who they are what they done..

The way i see it any time you take photography advise or training from some one, see what they are doing with photography, check out their portfolio.

Because if they don't have one, or not showing you what they done with photography,
this means how can you take advise or training in photography if they are not successful in that topic.

If they haven't done anything good then how would you expect to learn from some one who can't even practice what they preach?

That is my opinion and attitude on this subject 

Donny


----------



## donny1963 (Jan 28, 2017)

Irina_Ser said:


> TrolleySwag said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing what I know now, I'd get a Canon 5d classic and a 50mm f/1.8. That will get you going for awhile. This will keep you in budget too.
> ...



By the way here is a great teacher and he has a huge portfolio and is very successful in all aspects of photography.
he has a huge portfolio..

Karl Taylor Take Better Photographs Quickly - Better Photography Tips by Karl Taylor Photography Courses. Professional Photography Education


----------



## Irina_Ser (Jan 29, 2017)

donny1963 said:


> If they haven't done anything good then how would you expect to learn from some one who can't even practice what they preach?



I absolutely agree with you! If you are not a specialist in your field, you can`t teach others. I will see at works first and, maybe, reviews.



donny1963 said:


> By the way here is a great teacher and he has a huge portfolio and is very successful in all aspects of photography.



Thank you!


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 3, 2017)

As retail or resell access drops (being in a remote location), it's easier to stay with the really big names. Used equipment that goes back over decades can be found for either of the two big names, and even more so for Nikon because Nikon has continued to support the classic F mount. There have been many lenses from Russia that fit that mount. But, you've already decided to stay with those brands! 

Is there anything like a "meetup" group there? Here in the U.S. (and in many other places) you can meet with other people that have common interests. Just getting a chance to meet photographers could be good. And meeting someone else might mean that you'd be able to get some hands-on experience. Not everyone would be open to sharing equipment, but here we do it quite often.

As an example, if you chose to go with Nikon and then met someone nearby that you "clicked with" and they used Canon, you wouldn't be able to share equipment at all, or specific techniques as easily.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been doing photography for over 50 years, but the single biggest improvement that I can point to, is learning to see any scene as light.  It sounds trite, but being able to recognize where the light was coming from, how it was reflected, where it is hard and directional, and where it was soft and diffused, what colours were contributed...  was when I began to get a much better sense of what made an image work.  Of course, painters and artists have known this for centuries, and yet, it is something that needs to be learned and relearned.  There is a book called Light, Science and Magic (https://www.amazon.com/Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-Photographic/dp/0415719402/ref=mt_paperback?_encoding=UTF8&me=) that covers the subject very well even though it's mainly about studio lighting.


----------



## Irina_Ser (Feb 3, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> Is there anything like a "meetup" group there? Here in the U.S. (and in many other places) you can meet with other people that have common interests. Just getting a chance to meet photographers could be good. And meeting someone else might mean that you'd be able to get some hands-on experience.


You know, we have some groups of photographs, but here, in Russia, not everybody are open to new people in a profession... I`m not sure why, but some people consider newbies as a competitor, so I feel myself better around foreign community  But I have a friend here, who also gave me recommendations on choosing a camera.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Feb 3, 2017)

pgriz said:


> I've been doing photography for over 50 years, but the single biggest improvement that I can point to, is learning to see any scene as light.  It sounds trite, but being able to recognize where the light was coming from, how it was reflected, where it is hard and directional, and where it was soft and diffused, what colours were contributed...  was when I began to get a much better sense of what made an image work.  Of course, painters and artists have known this for centuries, and yet, it is something that needs to be learned and relearned.  There is a book called Light, Science and Magic (https://www.amazon.com/Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-Photographic/dp/0415719402/ref=mt_paperback?_encoding=UTF8&me=) that covers the subject very well even though it's mainly about studio lighting.



Thanks, you have a really good point! Even I can see the "magic" the light is doing to my unprofessional photos. I'll read the resources, thanks again!


----------



## Irina_Ser (Apr 19, 2017)

DiscoverFotos said:


> I think that A Nikon D3400 will a great choice for your plan


I hope so, thanks!


----------

